# good height for little people urinal?



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

roughing in a urinal for a customers grandchildren. whats a decent height to the rim for someone under 8? I was thinking 17" or ada specs, thanks in advance for the rude comments :laughing:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

do a floor set urinal and your good for all heights:thumbsup:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

lol. they are toto dealers and have already supplied the urinal and the flush valve.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

the rim of my kohler in my basement bath is at 20" .in a couple years they will reach it and it will still be fine for everyone else. if you are willing to lower it for the kids, you might as well get a special order kids toilet for them as well. :thumbup:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

and that they did. haha. money is no issue here.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

For cryin' out loud...just get the damn kid a footstool. Or maybe one of these kidlet urinals until he is tall enough to reach. What do they do with him in public restrooms? Lazy arse parenting at its best is mini fixtures for the home.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Laughing


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> For cryin' out loud...just get the damn kid a footstool. Or maybe one of these kidlet urinals until he is tall enough to reach. What do they do with him in public restrooms? Lazy arse parenting at its best is mini fixtures for the home.


Haha.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Tell him to pee in the bathtub.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Pacificpipes said:


> Tell him to pee in the bathtub.


The bathtub its to high so he better use the shower :lol:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> For cryin' out loud...just get the damn kid a footstool. Or maybe one of these kidlet urinals until he is tall enough to reach. What do they do with him in public restrooms? Lazy arse parenting at its best is mini fixtures for the home.


The maid could lift the poor lad up and shake him as necessary. 

Don't forget the automatic faucet, wouldn't want him to have to turn the water on/off all by himself.

Also a wipes holder with a warmer for his tender butt.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i hope the parents are prepared to have to wipe his ass (or pay some one to) for the rest of their lives. the silver spoon kids are even more useless than the common born kids. i dont want to dig any more. i will have my dad pick me up. fine you are fired from your summer job you useless POS. at least they know at that point what a real job is and still have no clue how good they have it


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

I p in the sink just fine


----------

